# Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East  Sussex.



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Cooden Beach Golf Club is a really nice course down on the East Sussex Coast and looking at their website they are offering fairly reasonable prices for a Society Day.
Â£61.00 for 36 holes, coffee and bacon rolls on arrival, ploughmans lunch or ham, egg and chips at lunchtime and a two course evening meal. I personally don't think that's a bad price at all for a course of this quality.
Need to get a minimum of 12 people interested to qualify for the booking. Have no idea of dates at the moment but with the other things that are going on early in the season thinking about late August/early September time. The course should be at it's best at this time of the year and the weather should be kind. 
I'm quite happy to take on the organising, just need to know who might be interested. 
A link to the course website is here...
http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/

As I say, it's a really nice course, always in top condition with slick greens and superb turf. The fairways (if you find them) are a pleasure to play off. 
It's very "linksy" in feel, and I can't think of many nicer places to play on a nice summers day.
The course is "fairly" accessible from either the A21/A22/A27
As an aside, I would just like to say that the club boasts three of the prettiest waitresses you are likely to encounter anywhere....   

Rob


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2010)

Or........2-4-1 for 18 is only Â£21 if you can find a friend


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Or........2-4-1 for 18 is only Â£21 if you can find a friend  

Click to expand...

I think that's for 18 holes Bob. Just thinking of a more "organised" sort of day but have no problem with either but I think they'd welcome a society rather than a dozen or so of us trying to get on there using 2fore1 vouchers.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would be interested.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

I would be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Only because you want to say "I've outdriven Smiffy again" 14 times
       

*SMIFFY 
    MURPHTHEMOG*


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2010)

Smiffy, sorry to say but having looked through the website, I would drive a long way NOT to play it.
A ladies lounge? 
Jacket and tie in the dining room at all times?
No pictures of the course but one of a jacket and tie in case I didn't know what one looked like. 
Just an old fashioned stuffy, stuck-up golf club.....and that's just from looking at the web site so I could be totally wrong.
Apologies if I am.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Smiffy, sorry to say but having looked through the website, I would drive a long way NOT to play it.
A ladies lounge? 
Jacket and tie in the dining room at all times?
No pictures of the course but one of a jacket and tie in case I didn't know what one looked like. 
Just an old fashioned stuffy, stuck-up golf club.....and that's just from looking at the web site so I could be totally wrong.
Apologies if I am.
		
Click to expand...

Cooden is very much "old school" Bob but that doesn't make it a bad venue. The course is good, the pro down there is friendly. OK the clubhouse may have some things about it that more "relaxed" clubs dropped many years ago, but I, for one, would not miss out on playing a course because I had to wear a jacket and tie in the dining room.
I was secretary of a rather large society for a number of years, played some really decent courses including more "modern" ones (Chartham Park in East Sussex to name but one)....each and every one of them insisited we wore jacket and ties in the evening. Didn't bother any of the members as we accepted it as the "norm".
I have played Cooden on a number of occasions, never held a society there but have played 18 or 36 holes with mates before. We just slip normal shoes on to pop in the bar afterwards, and as long as you are not caked in mud nobody gives a hoot! But a society day is different, isn't it?
Whilst I like a laugh and a joke on or off the course, I am a firm believer that if you visit a course (wherever it is) you abide by their rules and regulations no matter how antiquated they may seem. We haven't got a God given right to play on private courses, we are their guests and as such should follow with their traditions. The other choice is don't go there!
Isn't that part of what makes this game such a great one?


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 4, 2010)

Put me down for this one Rob, don't want to miss out on a "LOCAL" forum meet. Obviously dependant on dates of course.

Totally agree with your sentiments above, (sorry Bobmac). I play in a society every year and we always wear jacket and tie for dinner, not a problem, in fact I always feel much more comfortable after a refreshing shower and change of clothes, especially after 36 holes!   

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2010)

Cooden is very much "old school" Bob but that doesn't make it a bad venue. The course is good, the pro down there is friendly. OK the clubhouse may have some things about it that more "relaxed" clubs dropped many years ago, but I, for one, would not miss out on playing a course because I had to wear a jacket and tie in the dining room.
I was secretary of a rather large society for a number of years, played some really decent courses including more "modern" ones (Chartham Park in East Sussex to name but one)....each and every one of them insisited we wore jacket and ties in the evening. Didn't bother any of the members as we accepted it as the "norm".
I have played Cooden on a number of occasions, never held a society there but have played 18 or 36 holes with mates before. We just slip normal shoes on to pop in the bar afterwards, and as long as you are not caked in mud nobody gives a hoot! But a society day is different, isn't it?
Whilst I like a laugh and a joke on or off the course, I am a firm believer that if you visit a course (wherever it is) you abide by their rules and regulations no matter how antiquated they may seem. We haven't got a God given right to play on private courses, we are their guests and as such should follow with their traditions. The other choice is don't go there!
Isn't that part of what makes this game such a great one?
   

Click to expand...

Stop picking on Bobmac!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

Any idea of a date yet?


----------



## RichardC (Mar 4, 2010)

Im in, date depending.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 4, 2010)

Go on then.  If I have to


----------



## Sneds (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in this one. Got a few friends down that way x


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Any idea of a date yet?
		
Click to expand...

Have emailed the secretary asking him to let me know the available dates at either the end of August or beginning of September Martin. Will let you know as soon as I hear anything back from him.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Took the bull by the horns and have just phoned the club, they have two dates that they could accommodate us for 36 holes. These are

*FRIDAY 20th AUGUST or 
   THURSDAY 9th SEPTEMBER*
As most clubs are at their busiest around this time it is very difficult to fit in a society around other club commitments. 

The Secretary has kindly pencilled both dates in for us, but personally I am more inclined to go for the August date (don't know why but it just sounds nicer!).
I have promised to let her know within 7 days which day we would prefer.
So just to confirm. Â£61.00 for 36 holes, coffee/bacon rolls, ham egg and chips at lunchtime and a two course evening meal.
Sounds good to me.
Please could you indicate your preferred date.
Ta
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't do the September date, so August for me.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 4, 2010)

I can most probably do the August date. Depends on holiday dates.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't do the September date
		
Click to expand...

September it is then


----------



## RichardC (Mar 4, 2010)

August for me only because it's on a Friday and I will have a long weekend.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like Friday 20th August then!!
Great stuff.
I've provisionally booked for 16-20 players as a few of my mates will come along to make the numbers up.
Hopefully the date will be OK with Homer and Leftie too.
Anymore for anymore?
Where's James? He keeps saying he wants to play Cooden!

36 hole medal for a change?????


----------



## RichardC (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it OK to bring my Father in Law?

Need to confirm with him, but he does like playing Cooden.


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2010)

Terrific value Smiffy....well found!!!
I get back from Spain on the Thursday and was looking to take the Friday off anyway, so put me down for the 20th August. Might not be able to make September 9th.


----------



## Sneds (Mar 4, 2010)

36 hole medal for a change?????
  

Click to expand...

Off scratch? x


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it OK to bring my Father in Law?

Need to confirm with him, but he does like playing Cooden.
		
Click to expand...

Course it is. The more the merrier.












			36 hole medal for a change?????
  

Click to expand...

Off scratch? x
		
Click to expand...

You can play off what you like as long as it's not higher than your offical


*SMIFFY 
    MURPHTHEMOG 
    GOLFMMAD 
    HOMER? 
    RICHARD C 
    RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    LEFTIE 
    SNEDS 
    PIEMAN 
    RICKG*


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2010)

FRIDAY 20th AUGUST = Good for me.

Best I get in before it gets too busy... so that's 11 aready! Looks like you're gonna need more tee times!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thirteen!!


*SMIFFY 
    MURPHTHEMOG 
    GOLFMMAD 
    HOMER? 
    RICHARD C 
    RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    LEFTIE 
    SNEDS 
    PIEMAN 
    RICKG
    JUSTONEUK
    DAVE THE SLICE
    BRATTY*


----------



## captgray (Mar 4, 2010)

i might be able to make the august date def can do the sept date
Capt |Gray


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2010)

i might be able to make the august date def can do the sept date
Capt |Gray
		
Click to expand...

*SMIFFY 
    MURPHTHEMOG 
    GOLFMMAD 
    HOMER? 
    RICHARD C 
    RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    LEFTIE 
    SNEDS 
    PIEMAN 
    RICKG
    JUSTONEUK
    DAVE THE SLICE
    BRATTY
    CAPT GRAY ?* 

[/QUOTE]

If the "possibles" could confirm asap please as I have to send a booking form, together with a small deposit cheque off within a week or so. Date confirmed as Friday 20th August.
Ta
Rob


----------



## heronsghyll (Mar 5, 2010)

Rob,

Put me down for 2 x spots.  

Looking forward to it.

Best regards

Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2010)

Rob,

Put me down for 2 x spots.  

Looking forward to it.

Best regards

Dave
		
Click to expand...

* SMIFFY 
    MURPHTHEMOG 
    GOLFMMAD 
    HOMER? 
    RICHARD C 
    RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    LEFTIE 
    SNEDS 
    PIEMAN 
    RICKG
    JUSTONEUK
    DAVE THE SLICE
    BRATTY
    CAPT GRAY ?
    HERONSGHYLL
    GUY?*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2010)

Anymore for anymore????


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 9, 2010)

Why not, home county and all that, providing it's August, definitely can't do September.

I'll sort out how I'll take the time off later.

I might even stay over and play Hollingbury on the Saturday - I know it's not the greatest but I grew up across the road from it.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 9, 2010)

I might even stay over and play Hollingbury on the Saturday - I know it's not the greatest but I grew up across the road from it.
		
Click to expand...

I might be up for a game at Hollingbury, if I can swing it with HID after playing all day Friday.  

Quite like it there, and it's only down the road from me - played there last year, once on a society day and then another friendly round.

If that's ok Viscount, and will confirm nearer the time.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2010)

18 now, but still places for a few more if you want to come along......

1    SMIFFY
2    MURPHTHEMOG
3    GOLFMMAD
4    HOMER?
5    RICHARD C
6    RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW
7    LEFTIE
8    SNEDS
9    PIEMAN
10   RICKG
11   JUSTONEUK
12   DAVE THE SLICE
13   BRATTY
14   CAPT GRAY ?
15   HERONSGHYLL
16   GUY
17   LIG
18   VISCOUNT17


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 10, 2010)

Golfmmad, that would be great, easier to get a tee-time on the Saturday with two of us as well.

I never played golf as a kid, so I've never played there; 'found' a few balls though.

Just have to sort out somewhere cheap(ish) to stay in Sussex in August.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2010)

I might be able to help there Steve.
I only live 2 minutes away from Cooden and have a spare bed


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 10, 2010)

the party goes on - it just moves a few hundred miles


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2010)

Booking form and deposit have gone off.
Earliest we can tee off in the morning is 9.30 so we have the tee booked from then, playing in 3 balls.
If we allow 4 hours for the morning round and an hour for lunch this will give us an afternoon teeing off time of 2.30. Last group won't get in until just after 7.00pm (unless the pace of play is fairly quick) so I'll arrange the evening meal for around 7.45 to give people enough time to shower and change. This means we won't be leaving the club until around 8.45-9.00 or so (not going to stand on ceremony afterwards!). Hope this is looking OK with everybody????
Any questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## RichardC (Mar 11, 2010)

Rob, did they say it was ok for a buggy for the father-in-law?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2010)

Rob, did they say it was ok for a buggy for the father-in-law?
		
Click to expand...

I've reserved one Rich


----------



## RichardC (Mar 11, 2010)

Good man 

Did you say that Ray wanted to share it?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2010)

Good man 

Did you say that Ray wanted to share it?
		
Click to expand...

If he plays on the day, which I expect he will, he may well want to share it. I will ask him and confirm


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

So serious question....

What are everybodies thoughts on a 36 hole medal?
I personally get bored playing Stableford all the time and just fancy a change. 
I know it will mean putting everything out and might slow it up a little, but playing as 3 balls it still shouldn't take longer than the allotted 4 hours...should it?
Your comments (constructive ) would be appreciated.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2010)

36 hole medal a bit of a grind. Snap hook the first, and it's a day wasted.

How about a team thing in the morning, 2 scores from 3, or yellow ball, to get to know the course, and then medal in the pm for personal glory?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2010)

Or, you could deduct the mornings stableford score from the afternoons medal. Bit different than straight medal play.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 12, 2010)

How about a team thing in the morning, 2 scores from 3, or yellow ball, to get to know the course, and then medal in the pm for personal glory? 

[/QUOTE]


I support this motion!! Always been good fun whenever I have played it.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2010)

So serious question....

What are everybodies thoughts on a 36 hole medal?
		
Click to expand...

I see a plan here. 
Hands up whos got a buggy for all 36 holes?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

So serious question....

What are everybodies thoughts on a 36 hole medal?
		
Click to expand...

I see a plan here. 
Hands up whos got a buggy for all 36 holes? 

Click to expand...

Are you coming on this bloody day or not???
You've posted more than anyone else on this thread!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2010)

So serious question....

What are everybodies thoughts on a 36 hole medal?
		
Click to expand...

I see a plan here. 
Hands up whos got a buggy for all 36 holes? 

Click to expand...

Are you coming on this bloody day or not???
You've posted more than anyone else on this thread!


Click to expand...

Haven't you got work to do?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the idea of something different so will go with the team event in the morning. 3 ball groups, best 2 scores on each hole to count. Will sort the groups out nearer the time trying to get one low, one mid and one higher handicapper in the same group.
Afternoon round we'll have as a medal round. That should be fun. 
All coming together...


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

3 ball Texas scramble.... only ever played one in 16 years.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

3 ball Texas scramble.... only ever played one in 16 years.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Cooden allow Texas Scrambles. I will look into it though, although it's not my favourite format.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

although it's not my favourite format.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

although it's not my favourite format.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with it?
		
Click to expand...

It's fun. But it's not golf is it?


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

although it's not my favourite format.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with it?
		
Click to expand...

It's fun. But it's not golf is it?
		
Click to expand...

Well in that case we might aswell scrap the Ryder Cup, most of the time it's two guys using only one ball - stupid, surely they can afford one each???   






I'll play whatever format the guy organising it decides


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well in that case we might aswell scrap the Ryder Cup, most of the time it's two guys using only one ball - stupid, surely they can afford one each???   
I'll play whatever format the guy organising it decides    

Click to expand...

That's foursomes James. Not Texas Scramble. And personally, I don't mind a foursomes competition. It certainly causes the old blood pressure to rise, one way or another!
I have just received an email from Cooden letting me know they have received my booking form and deposit. I have replied asking about their stance on Texas Scramble competitions. A lot of courses don't like this format because of the damage it "may" cause to the course. I don't see this myself. I'll let you know how they respond.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

That's foursomes James. Not Texas Scramble.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, cheers Rob, I do happen to know what a Texas Scramble is!... Knob.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 12, 2010)

As an alternative to best 2 out of 3 per hole, how about all 3 stableford points count but they are multiplied.

e.g. 3 net pars - 2x2x2 = 8

net birdie, net par, net par - 3x2x2 = 12

net birdie, net birdie, blob - 3x3x0 = 0

Can strain some friendships, I'm told.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

And personally, I don't mind a foursomes competition.
		
Click to expand...

Bores me to tears. I think it's the most boring format in golf. Perfect for Seniors who find it too much hard work to hit every shot


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

As an alternative to best 2 out of 3 per hole, how about all 3 stableford points count but they are multiplied.

e.g. 3 net pars - 2x2x2 = 8

net birdie, net par, net par - 3x2x2 = 12

net birdie, net birdie, blob - 3x3x0 = 0

Can strain some friendships, I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Too confusing Roger.
You might be brainy.
I'm not


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 12, 2010)

Just to add my two penneth. I like the idea of Murphs team comp in the morning and medal pm. Although I like Texas scramble, think over 18 holes is a bit much, fine for just 9  if on a 27 hole society with 18 hole medal or stableford in the afternoon.

I'm happy to go with the majority, and I'll do what the boss says!   

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

net birdie, net birdie, blob - 3x3x0 = 0

Can strain some friendships, I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, You and I make birdies and Smiffy blobs the hole for zero points.... is it a penalty shot for snapping someone else's new Pings?


----------



## rickg (Mar 12, 2010)

Also in favour of the team event morning (preferably not Texas scramble) and medal or Stableford afternoon.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

Right. Decision time........

Morning round. 3 ball Stableford. Best 2 scores on each individual hole to be counted. That way, anybody who is having a 'mare can still contribute with a 3 pointer on the last hole even if they have blobbed the previous 17 (are you listening James? )

Afternoon round. 3 balls. The cut and thrust of medal. No gimmes, no N/R's (it doesn't get dark until about 9.00pm at that time of year).

If we round the entry fee up to Â£65.00 and we can get 21 players (7x3) then that will give us Â£84.00 spare for me to get some trophies made up for the team event, the medal winner and possible nearest the pin and longest drive prizes. How does that sound?
To help me organise it, please could you let me know your official handicaps???
Rob

Players so far...

*1  SMIFFY
    2  MURPHTHEMOG 
    3  GOLFMMAD 
    4  HOMER? 
    5  RICHARD C 
    6  RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    7  LEFTIE 
    8  SNEDS 
    9  PIEMAN 
    10 RICKG 
    11 JUSTONEUK 
    12 DAVE THE SLICE 
    13 BRATTY 
    14 CAPT GRAY ? 
    15 HERONSGHYLL 
    16 GUY 
    17 LIG 
    18 VISCOUNT17
    19 RAY TAYLOR * 

Still got room for a couple more if anyone else is interested??????


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 12, 2010)

That all sounds good to me Rob  

Thanks for organising mate - handicap - 24

As usual, can't wait  

Golfmmad.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 12, 2010)

I might even stay over and play Hollingbury on the Saturday - I know it's not the greatest but I grew up across the road from it.
		
Click to expand...

I might be up for a game at Hollingbury, if I can swing it with HID after playing all day Friday.  

Quite like it there, and it's only down the road from me - played there last year, once on a society day and then another friendly round.

If that's ok Viscount, and will confirm nearer the time.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Anybody else interested in this to make up a 4 ball?

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

Anybody else interested in this to make up a 4 ball?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to Chris but will be working the following day mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2010)

Can't we sort out h/caps nearer the time?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2010)

By then I will be off 10.

Or 8.

Can't we sort out h/caps nearer the time?

Happy with the format. Not keen on scrambles. Too slow.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 12, 2010)

Anybody else interested in this to make up a 4 ball?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in..... but it's a long way off to be 100% on that.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice one James   Appreciate what you say, but for now then, that's three - anybody else to make up the four ball?

Golfmmad.


----------



## vjswing (Mar 12, 2010)

please add me to your list at Cooden - love you xxxx


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2010)

please add me to your list at Cooden - love you xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Nice one VJ. Love you too....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*1  SMIFFY
    2  MURPHTHEMOG 
    3  GOLFMMAD 
    4  HOMER? 
    5  RICHARD C 
    6  RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    7  LEFTIE 
    8  SNEDS 
    9  PIEMAN 
    10 RICKG 
    11 JUSTONEUK 
    12 DAVE THE SLICE 
    13 BRATTY 
    14 CAPT GRAY ? 
    15 HERONSGHYLL 
    16 GUY 
    17 LIG 
    18 VISCOUNT17
    19 RAY TAYLOR
    20 VJSWING *


----------



## Sneds (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one James   Appreciate what you say, but for now then, that's three - anybody else to make up the four ball?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested Golfmmad, but I'm similar to James in that I wouldn't be able to give 100% on it just yet; it will probably just be dependent on staying at my mates house down the road.

Smiffy, regarding handicap; the last official handicap I had was from about a year ago (24)

I played off 18 with friends just before I had my knee op though, probably because it was easy to add up

I'll have to see how much golf I can get in before Cooden before I let you know how terrible I am   x


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 13, 2010)

Good man Sneds, and as James, will put you down to make up 4 ball.
So provisionally:

GOLFMMAD
VISCOUNT17
JUST-ONE-UK
SNEDS

Anybody else welcome, just let us know.

So as not to confuse things, this for a game at Hollingbury Park Golf Club, on the Saturday following the day at Cooden Beach.

Golfmmad.


----------



## rickg (Mar 13, 2010)

I played off 18 with friends just before I had my knee op though, probably because it was easy to add up
		
Click to expand...

Hey Sneds....you could play off scratch...that's even easier to calculate..


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2010)

Smiffy, regarding handicap; the last official handicap I had was from about a year ago (24)
I played off 18 with friends just before I had my knee op though, probably because it was easy to add up
I'll have to see how much golf I can get in before Cooden before I let you know how terrible I am   x
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sneds
   Don't worry about it too much at the moment mate, as Murph says we have got plenty of time to sort it all out before the day. See how you get on over the next 3 months or so and we'll go from there.
A few other things to sort out as well as handicaps and I will post up nearer the time asking for menu preferences for the evening meal that sort of thing.
Have received the booking confirmation back from the club already, they really are on the ball. Buggy is booked for RichardC and longest drive and nearest the pin holes have already been sorted (6th & 16th) for the afternoon round.
Secretary asked which brand of clubs I played. When I told her Ping she said "that's great Mr Smith, we give a 25% discount to the elderly"..so I've managed to get on for Â£46.00....


----------



## Leftie (Mar 14, 2010)

we give a 25% discount to the elderly"..
		
Click to expand...

So I get a discount as well ???  That's nice  

By the way, I've checked with my son in law and he is a definite, probably..  

Plays off about 14. Only played golf with him twice and let him beat me both times - that's before he proposed


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you say yes?


----------



## Leftie (Mar 14, 2010)

He did ask me if he could marry my daughter, 2 days before he asked her.  Old fashioned or what?

I asked him if he was sure - like mother, like daughter etc.. he said yes so I said go for it.  Don't really think that he appreciated what he was letting himself in for.


----------



## Sneds (Mar 14, 2010)

I asked him if he was sure - like mother, like daughter etc.. he said yes so I said go for it.  Don't really think that he appreciated what he was letting himself in for.   

Click to expand...

Hahaha amazing!! You gave the lad a fair chance! x


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2010)

By the way, I've checked with my son in law and he is a definite, probably..
		
Click to expand...

So do I put him down as "Lefties son in law" or has he got a name?????


----------



## heronsghyll (Mar 15, 2010)

Right.
To help me organise it, please could you let me know your official handicaps???
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob, assuming no changes, I play of an 8 handicap and Guy is 15.

What deposit do you want/need? I have missed the post due to rare checks of the site - sorry. Let me know and monies will wing their way to you asap (made payable to you obviously).

Dave
(Herons Ghyll)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2010)

What deposit do you want/need? I have missed the post due to rare checks of the site - sorry. Let me know and monies will wing their way to you asap (made payable to you obviously).

Dave
(Herons Ghyll)
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave
 no deposits needed mate, just your assurance that you will be there  

Cooden only required Â£60.00 deposit so I have sent them Â£61.00 which amounts to my green fee for the day. So nice 'n easy 'cos my day's paid in advance.
Note made of your handicaps, just let me know if they change before the day. 
See you at the Addington!




* 1  SMIFFY (12)
    2  MURPHTHEMOG (9) 
    3  GOLFMMAD (24)
    4  HOMER? (11)
    5  RICHARD C (18)
    6  RICHARD C's FATHER IN LAW 
    7  LEFTIE (13)
    8  SNEDS 
    9  PIEMAN 
    10 RICKG 
    11 JUSTONEUK (6) 
    12 DAVE THE SLICE 
    13 BRATTY 
    14 CAPT GRAY ? 
    15 HERONSGHYLL (8)
    16 GUY (15)
    17 LIG 
    18 VISCOUNT17
    19 RAY TAYLOR (12)
    20 VJSWING (18)
    21 LEFTIES SON IN LAW * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 15, 2010)

currently 21 but I hope it will be moving by then; though by the way I'm scoring right now, not in the right direction.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 15, 2010)

So do I put him down as "Lefties son in law" or has he got a name?????
		
Click to expand...

If you like, and yes.     

It's Chris


----------



## RichardC (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard's Father-in-Law is called Charlie, and he his handicap is 15


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY (12)
    2  MURPHTHEMOG (9) 
    3  GOLFMMAD (24)
    4  HOMER? (12)
    5  RICHARD C (18)
    6  CHARLIE (15) 
    7  LEFTIE (13)
    8  SNEDS 
    9  PIEMAN 
    10 RICKG (9)
    11 JUSTONEUK (6) 
    12 DAVE THE SLICE 
    13 BRATTY 
    14 CAPT GRAY ? 
    15 HERONSGHYLL (8)
    16 GUY (15)
    17 LIG 
    18 VISCOUNT17 (21)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (12)
    20 VJSWING (18)
    21 CHRIS (14) *


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2010)

Just a "bump" in case anybody missed this first time round, or is interested....


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY (12)
    2  MURPHTHEMOG (9) 
    3  GOLFMMAD (24)
    4  ALAN BANNISTER (12)
    5  RICHARD C (18)
    6  CHARLIE (15) 
    7  LEFTIE (13)
    8  SNEDS 
    9  PIEMAN 
    10 RICKG (9)
    11 JUSTONEUK (6) 
    12 DAVE THE SLICE 
    13 BRATTY 
    14 CAPT GRAY ? 
    15 HERONSGHYLL (8)
    16 GUY (15)
    17 LIG 
    18 VISCOUNT17 (21)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (12)
    20 VJSWING (18)
    21 CHRIS (14)

Anyone else fancy this? I have booked for 21 but can increase numbers in case anyone else would like to play *


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, Sneds has had to withdraw his interest in this due to his ongoing knee problems, so I definitely have one space available.
If you'd like to come along, please let me know asap.
Thanks
Rob

* 1  SMIFFY (12)
    2  MURPHTHEMOG (9) 
    3  GOLFMMAD (24)
    4  ALAN BANNISTER (12)
    5  RICHARD C (18)
    6  CHARLIE (15) 
    7  LEFTIE (13)
    8  PIEMAN 
    9 RICKG (9)
    10 JUSTONEUK (6) 
    11 DAVE THE SLICE 
    12 BRATTY 
    13 CAPT GRAY ? 
    14 HERONSGHYLL (8)
    15 GUY (15)
    16 LIG 
    17 VISCOUNT17 (21)
    18 RAY TAYLOR (12)
    19 VJSWING (18)
    20 CHRIS (14)
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2010)

*
Now back up to 21 with the addition of p1pete but room still if you want to come along...

    1  SMIFFY (12)
    2  MURPHTHEMOG (9) 
    3  GOLFMMAD (24)
    4  ALAN BANNISTER (12)
    5  RICHARD C (18)
    6  CHARLIE (15) 
    7  LEFTIE (13)
    8  PIEMAN 
    9 RICKG (9)
    10 JUSTONEUK (6) 
    11 DAVE THE SLICE 
    12 BRATTY 
    13 CAPT GRAY ? 
    14 HERONSGHYLL (8)
    15 GUY (15)
    16 LIG 
    17 VISCOUNT17 (21)
    18 RAY TAYLOR (12)
    19 VJSWING (18)
    20 CHRIS (14)
    21 p1pete
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2010)

Just a "bump" to make sure everybody is still OK for this????

Not long to go now, and want to make sure we still have the 21 so that we keep 7 x 3 balls going.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 3, 2010)

you're not getting out of it that easy, I'm still on


----------



## PieMan (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, still up for this one.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 3, 2010)

and me +1


----------



## rickg (Jul 3, 2010)

still good!


----------



## Leftie (Jul 3, 2010)

If we must


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2010)

Still in the diary. 

You booked the rain yet?


----------



## captgray (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

afraid I cant make it now on holiday in Normandy (no Golf)
G


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*




			afraid I cant make it now on holiday in Normandy (no Golf)
G
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't now make it.
With Dave the Slice (from Golf Magic) having to pull out that means there are two spaces definitely available if anyone else would like to come along?

1  SMIFFY (12)
    2  MURPHTHEMOG (9) 
    3  GOLFMMAD (24)
    4  ALAN BANNISTER (12)
    5  RICHARD C (18)
    6  CHARLIE (15) 
    7  LEFTIE (13)
    8  PIEMAN 
    9 RICKG (9)
    10 JUSTONEUK (6)  
    11 BRATTY  
    12 HERONSGHYLL (8)
    13 GUY (15)
    14 LIG 
    15 VISCOUNT17 (21)
    16 RAY TAYLOR (12)
    17 VJSWING (18)
    18 CHRIS (14)
    19 P1PETE
 [/b]
Rob


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Rob,

Guy and I are still on for the day.  To be honest, if you are short I am sure I can find a couple more guys to play/join us.

Lets speak tomorrow at CBGC.

Dave


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Rob - I am up for this. Cheers, Paul


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Great news Paul, glad you can join us.
   With you now, and another one of Dave's (Heronghylls) friends we are now back up to 21.
Thanks a lot

* 
      1  SMIFFY (12)     
      2  MURPHTHEMOG (9)      
      3  GOLFMMAD (24)     
      4  ALAN BANNISTER (12)     
      5  RICHARD C (18)     
      6  CHARLIE (15)      
      7  LEFTIE (13)    
      8  PIEMAN  
      9 RICKG (9)  
      10 JUSTONEUK (6)      
      11 BRATTY  
      12 HERONSGHYLL (8)
      13 GUY (15)     
      14 LIG      
      15 VISCOUNT17 (21)    
      16 RAY TAYLOR (12)   
      17 VJSWING (18)   
      18 CHRIS (14)  
      19 P1PETE    
      20 PN-WOKINGHAM (14)    
      21 ROBIN DOWLING (16)*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

If anybody is coming from a reasonable way away and wants a cheap room for the night I found this at Hailsham (which is about 8 miles or so away from Cooden)...

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/rooms_rates.php?hotel_id=32&from=map

Using their "saver" rate it's Â£32.50 for a twin room so just over Â£16.00 each.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Nearer 15 miles, I'd say.



Eastbourne's nearer


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Have now got a couple of players on a "reserve" list in case of anyone pulling out at the last minute...

* 
      1  SMIFFY (12)     
      2  MURPHTHEMOG (9)      
      3  GOLFMMAD (24)     
      4  ALAN BANNISTER (12)     
      5  RICHARD C (18)     
      6  CHARLIE (15)      
      7  LEFTIE (13)    
      8  PIEMAN  
      9 RICKG (9)  
      10 JUSTONEUK (6)      
      11 BRATTY  
      12 HERONSGHYLL (8)
      13 GUY (15)     
      14 LIG      
      15 VISCOUNT17 (21)    
      16 RAY TAYLOR (12)   
      17 VJSWING (18)   
      18 CHRIS (14)  
      19 P1PETE    
      20 PN-WOKINGHAM (14)    
      21 ROBIN DOWLING (16)

      RESERVES
      1 GREG LINDLEY
      2 TERRY (GOLFMMADS MATE)*

Thinking about a change of format for the afternoon round to speed things up a little and play individual Stableford rather than a medal round it that's ok with everybody?
I am aware that a few people are travelling from quite a way to make the day and I don't want to be away from the club too late. Whilst I would really look forward to an 18 hole medal in the afternoon, it's a "given" that medal play is going to take a lot longer to complete than a Stableford (where you can just pick up if you are not going to score). We have an evening meal planned and I don't want to delay this and find that we are still at the club eating at 9 o'clock at night. Hope that this is OK with everybody???
I will be working out the groups and tee off times fairly shortly. First tee is booked for 9.30am. I hope everybody will be OK to get there in plenty of time?

Details for the club can be found here (postcode details for SatNav and driving directions, phone numbers etc)

http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/index.lasso?pg=68018d91480b3545&mp=75ec50aa6849a140
Rob


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Smithy,

I think you are spot on.  Team event in the am and individual Stableford in the pm will work out great.

Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Society Day at Cooden Beach Golf Club, East Sussex.*

Great news for those attending Cooden that didn't want to "dress up" in the evening.
I have spoken to the club today to ask if we could possibly have our evening meal served in the downstairs bar rather than the upstairs dining room. Unfortunately, this cannot be done as there is another event being held at the course that day.
But they have relaxed the rules slightly and have said that a shirt and tie will be sufficient, which means as long as the day stays dry, and we don't get soaked to the skin or as muddy as hell, we can just wear the trousers we played in as long as they are not too dirty. So you do not need to bring a jacket/suit with you if you don't want to. Just a shirt and tie. Of course, the trousers that you play in should be reasonably smart so I hate to say it Steve (Viscount17)...although your John Daley trousers are OK on the course, I don't think you will be able to wear them for the dinner. I don't think there is a shirt or tie that would match up with them anyway mate!!
Hope this is OK with everybody????
Rob


----------

